# TURNERA - heeeelp



## jlsmiles88 (Mar 24, 2010)

Hey, I've been skimming through you posts from different threads and it really sounds like you're the only one now that can help me with my marriage. Can I contact you on aim/yahoo messenger?


----------



## turnera (Jan 22, 2010)

I'd rather not, but you're welcome to post it here.


----------

